# Remember, 23 October 1983



## Frank S. (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.beirut-memorial.org/

I will be thinking of them tomorrow.

http://www.hemaridron.com/twodescphotos14.html


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 22, 2008)

I was in HS at the time. It is one example why I decided to enter into military life!

I too will say a special prayer in remembrance for them and their loved ones!

Thanks for the reminder! It is important we don't forget moments in history like that! Matter of fact I will show this site to my children and help them to understand and pay homage!


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 22, 2008)

never forget......thanks for the reminder about this.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 22, 2008)

If I hadn't already signed my life away by then, after this happened, I would have definitely volunteered.

It's been a long 25 years.

Thanks for the reminder, Frank.

LL


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP Marines.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 22, 2008)

Said a little prayer earlier today...RIP to all and prayers to the survivors and families/friends.  May we NEVER forget.


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP Eddie Johnston....husband of my cousin Mary Lynn, father of a now 20 plus year old daughter.

RIP to the rest of those of that day....and to those left behind....


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the reminder FrankS. 
Never forget.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 22, 2008)

May there be a special place in Hades for the perpetrators and May all those brave Heroes find their well deserved rest.  Comfort and strength for the families and the survivors.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 22, 2008)

Studying a case study on the incident in a course i am in.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 23, 2008)

RIP to the lost and my thoughts and prayers out to their families and friends; as well as those Marines who survived that harrowing day. 

I will never forget.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 23, 2008)

I still remember the day in 1983 when I read about this in the newspapers. Felt really sad. RIP, Marines.


----------

